
Unix for poets [pdf] - mrzool
https://www.cs.upc.edu/~padro/Unixforpoets.pdf
======
fitba1969
Can someone explain the '[A-Z][a-z]' '\012*' means ? Tried googling but to me
it is transliteration of any two letter sequence beginning with a capital to a
line feed?

